# Colorado - Can you make $$ in WWorking in Colorado?



## MRod (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Folks,

This is the latest in my series of local discussions that I am trying here at Lumberjocks (with Ms. Debbie and Martin's permission). Once Martin implements Groups on the website these conversations will be more formalized…

Well here it is:

Question #1 - Do we have any Colorado wood workers here making money here in Colorado on individual commissions (not talking cabinetry businesses, although respect to you folks!!).

I want to understand feasibility of making a living with wood working here in Colorado.

Question #2 - Are there any niche's that are worthwhile for focusing on?

Question #3 - Do commissions generally come from certain areas of Colorado where people have more disposable income? Or perhaps this doesn't matter?

I look forward to your comments.

Peace and Respect!

MRod
Henderson, Colorado


----------



## jude (Aug 3, 2007)

check out: www.trailmixstudio.com and www.madeleyinteriors.com
There are a lot of professional woodworkers in the Colorado area. The key is to market yourself and network with the people who purchase the products. Pat from Trail Mix Studios started out a few years ago by taking a woodworking class at Red Rocks Community College, where she made a lot of contacts. I think you're best bet is to try making what you feel passionate about and see if you can sell it.


----------

